# Swallowed piece of his Kong Wubba



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know enough about this! Bumping up!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe Sally's Mom can help you with this one!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also have a chewer/destroyer of toys. I can no longer give ropes no matter how big. She saws the knots right off. I try to watch and take things away also. However, sometimes it happens so quick. I also have to be careful of how quickly I go to her to take it away. If I go too quick she will just swallow, if I kind of sneek up I can get it. I have been lucky and everything has seemed to pass so far. Anyway this post is about JJ!!! My opinion is he should be ok, but I would watch for any signs of distress and check his stool to watch for it to pass. I think if it was 1/2 the size of a golf ball it should pass. Good luck!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't want to scare you but I had a bad situation with my Gunner eating his Wabba. He had a blockage and had to have exploratory surgery. I would watch him closely. If throws up and continues to do it there is probably a problem. Gunner never threw up any of the red nylon material. He couldn't keep anything down for a couple days so I took him in to the vet. They did an all day barium xrays to see if his food was moving through him but it was not. It was stuck and had to be helped to move through his system. He recovered fine. Please let us know how your boy is doing today. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will keep JJ in my thoughts. Watch him CLOSELY! If you see any signs of vomiting (even struggling, like gagging), lethargy, no appetite... rush him to the vet right away.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope JJ is okay! Please let us know how he is doing! Maya has gotten into two Kong Wooba's. On the first one, she ate at the material, and got to the large ball in the middle, which is rubber. So that one got tossed--on the second one, she ripped through the material and got to the small ball on top, which is a felt covered tennis ball. We're now on our third, because it's a great toy for catch and she loves it, but now it get's put away after every play session, so she doesn't start chewing at it. The manager at our local Kriser's store recommended that all stuffie type toys be put away and only taken out when you will be engaged in play 100% of the time, and so far, so good--The only thing we can leave out now are antlers and marrow bones!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jdk*

JDK

I would watch him very closely like everyone says and pay particular attention to what Cathy's Gunner said.
Hope he is alright!!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

As someone whose dog has had an obstruction, you WILL know if he's having a problem. Odds are he'll just poop it out or eventually vomit but if it gets stuck he'll get really ill. The good news is you know what he ate and when so you will know what's going on.

Since our experience with Ozzy I am very careful with what he gets into BUT he still manages to find things at times. You can always give them a little peroxide to induce vomiting if they eat something you are really worried about. I forgot the dosage...I just looked it up online...but when I gave it to Ozzy I only gave a little bit and he was sick very shortly after. They do REALLY vomit on it though so be prepared. 

Thinking about JJ!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Just watch for any signs. You will be surprised what those guys can eat and pass. As long as he acts normal and is eating and pooping he will be fine. I wouldn't give him something to make him sick JMHO. If I told you what my Cody ate with no problems you would freak LOL!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ appears fine so far. He's been eating and drinking and hasn't thrown up or been gagging. We called the vet this morning and she said, considering his size, it should pass tonight or tomorrow. He's pooped several times since, and the only thing I've noticed over the past few days is that he appears to be constipated at times. He'll poop a little bit and then stand there in position for another minute or two as if he has to continue going, but nothing else comes out. He always ends up pooping later on. This morning, he had a piece of poop hanging from him that just wouldn't drop. He knew it was there cause he stood there for a minute waiting, and when it wouldn't drop, he slammed his butt on the ground a couple times. It still didn't drop so he stood there longer, and when it finally did dropped, I noticed there was stuffing from one of his toys in the other end. He's gone poop since then with no problems, but still no purple nylon material yet. :crossfing


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Pooping is good. As long as stuff is moving through there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We had an incident last year with a face cloth. Brady did throw two pieces of it up. Eventually he did need to have surgery and part of his intestines removed. There was a little piece of string connecting a piece of the cloth that was in his stomach and a piece in his intestines. This did not show up in x-rays the days following his throwing up the facecloth.

The number one sign that I knew something was wrong, was that he stopped eating, dry heaving and signs of nausea. X-rays just showed air pockets, but not enough to tell what was going on. Day three he started to eat and did poop a little, vet thought that things had started to flow, the next day dry heaving started again and stopped eating. The x-rays showed more air pockets and obviously something was causing it. It wasn't until I was able to get him to an ultrasound that everything was clear that he needed emergency surgery. The moral is, when in doubt go directly to the ultrasound.

So the symptoms for Brady were dry heaves, stopped eating and drinking, and signs of nausea. He also was not himself. Somebody coming to the house would not know that he was sick, but if you know your own dog, he just did not look or act like himself.

Eating and pooping are a good sign.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora once pooped out a whole thong (even grosser, it wasn't mine!). I had NO idea she ate it, but fortunately she came out of it unscathed. I'm sure JJ will be fine, it sounds like you're doing everything right.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see that so far so good with JJ!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope that JJ continues to be good. If he isn't throwing up by now you are probably out of the woods with him. Keep checking his poop to see if he is getting rid of it there. The nylon material is the stuff that is bad.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear the JJ's still doing well. When Maya ate a necklace a few weeks ago, it took a couple of days before she passed it--thankfully!!!


----------

